# survival rates of frosties



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

hi,  i have only got 3 4 cell frosties and i am hoping to go abroad in spring for another treatment. I was wondering if anyone had any thoughts about survival rates. ideally i would have all three transfered, but obviously i am concerned that they won't make it!

Also is it possible to let the frosties develop for another couple of days ? i think i stand a better chance if they were at least 8 cells.

thank you
donna x x x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

The approx thaw success rate is around 60/70% (different clinics give varying figures on this but this is about the average and what our clinic advise).

From our first IVF we had 4 frosties...all were grade 1, 4 cell (day 2 embies).  We thawed 2 for our 1st FET and both survived...one even gained extra cell between thaw and transfer (done on same day).  With our 2nd FET, we had the remaining 2 thawed but only one made it so we had single embryo transfer.  Both FETs resulted in chemical pregnancies 

So our success rate overall was 75% (with these particular frosties).  We have 6 frosties from our 2nd IVF but have not used them yet (they were frozen on day 3)...we have none from our 3rd as we left the remaining embies (after ET) to see if made it to blastocyst...2 did but weren't good enough quality to freeze. 

As for taking your frosties on a little further....this will be entirely down to whether you clinic does this so I would have a chat with your consultant and embryologist...but it is possible.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## belladonna (Mar 25, 2005)

thank you for getting back to me natasha. wishing you   vibes for any future treatments. i also had a bfp with my second fet, but alas it was a blighted ovum.

donna x x


----------



## Spaykay (Nov 29, 2006)

Donna - my clinic gave me a 80% survial rate and all 3 of my 3 survived, I've been very lucky and only ever had 1 not survive so I think with 3 you have strong chances hun. Other girls on here have had frosties left to develop after the thaw. Good luck!

Kay xxx


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Hi there, we have just had 3 frosties and 2 out of the three  made it which I was really chuffed with... as it only takes one, we were pleased to get get two. We had looked into having 3 out back if they had all made it. Our clinic said that we would have been able to as we are over 40... they will only do 3 for over 40 yr olds. Not sure what the criteria for your clinic is?
Good Luck!
Bright Eyes


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Bright Eyes said:


> Hi there, we have just had 3 frosties and 2 out of the three made it which I was really chuffed with... as it only takes one, we were pleased to get get two. We had looked into having 3 out back if they had all made it. Our clinic said that we would have been able to as we are over 40... they will only do 3 for over 40 yr olds. Not sure what the criteria for your clinic is?
> Good Luck!
> Bright Eyes


Great news that 2 of your 3 snowbabies survived 

In the UK, the HFEA ruling is that if under 40 then only allowed to put 2 back, if 40 or over than can have 3 put back....this is the same ruling for every clinic in the UK.

If clinic outside the UK then may be different.

Good luck
Natasha


----------

